# Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2009)

Liebe AB User,
nach verschiedensten Debatten um das o.g. Thema möchte ich einmal eine Umfrage hier ins Board stellen. Die Umfrage soll zeigen,
wie sich die Vertreter beider Richtungen zahlenmäßig verteilen.
Grundlage ist die Frage nach einer gezielten Laichdorschangelei - also nicht die Frage, ob in der Laichzeit andere Techniken wie z.B. Brandungsangeln - eingestellt werden sollen. Es geht um die gewollte Angelei auf Laichfische an Laichplätzen.


----------



## vazzquezz (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

... und wo ist jetzt die Umfrage? ;+

V.


----------



## HD4ever (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

*sollte unbedingt eingestellt werden !!! *
mehr oder weniger alle anderen Fische die wir gern im Süßwasser beangeln haben eine Schonzeit die respektiert wird und Fotos von prall gefüllten 30 pfd Zanderdamen die stolz abgelichtet werden gibt es nicht !
Nur beim Dorsch wird sogar gezielt drauf geangelt #q


----------



## Zanderlui (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

angelei auf laichdorsch ist einfach nur pervers deswegen bin ich dagegen-zumal die fische ja meist nicht mal beißen sondern gerissen werden...


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> angelei auf laichdorsch ist einfach nur pervers deswegen bin ich dagegen-zumal die fische ja meist nicht mal beißen sondern gerissen werden...


 
... achso |kopfkrat ...ist das so?


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Wartet doch mal ab. Ich habe sie eingegeben - warum erscheint die denn nun nicht?


----------



## Zanderlui (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

oh ja ein kumpel fährt nämlich auch immer zu solchen sachen:vhält sich sonst an schonzeiten und alles aber dort versteht er es irgendwie nicht...und sagte das viele zu der zeit extra 2drillinge an pilker bauen und dann ständig anreißen wie die wilden und die fische dann oft im kopfbereich außen oder hintern kopf gehakt sind...


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

So, ich hatte wohl einen Fehler gemacht. Vielleicht kann ein Mod diesen Thread stornieren.
Auf alle Fälle bitte den anderen Thread zur Abstimmung benutzen.
Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Hier gehts zur Abstimmung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145819

Bei Diskussionen zum Thema hier beachten, dass Boardregeln eingehalten werden.
Ansonsten wird gnadenlos verwarnt.


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

...das leidige Thema.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte in der Ost,- und Nordsee ein mind. zwei jähriges Fangverbot für Dorsch eingeführt werden, damit sich die Bestände erholen können.
Nur so können wir die Gattung Dorsch für uns und die Generationen nach uns erhalten. Das würde außerdem ein erfolgreiches Angeln auf unseren heimischen Meeren garantieren und den Respekt vor dem Lebewesen zeigen.
Dafür würde ich auf das Dorschangeln verzichten.

Ich bin mir aber darüber im Klaren, welch wirtschaftlicher Rattenschwanz daran hängt. 
So müsste zumindest eine Schonzeit von Mitte Januar bis Mitte April erlassen werden, außerdem sollten Schongebiete eingeführt werden, in dem sich der Fisch zurück ziehen kann, an die auch wir Angler uns halten müssten.

...ich denke wir haben alle in den letzten drei Jahren den drastisch zurück gehende Dorschbestand zu spüren bekommen und es ist endlich an der Zeit zu handeln und umzudenken.

In diesem Sinne,...only one world!

Gruß Toby


----------



## Zanderlui (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

ich denke auch die strafen sind noch viel zu gering-wenn dort fangboote angetroffen werden die gar nicht auf dorsch fischen dürfen und trotzdem die kisten voll haben dann sollte dort nicht nur eine geldstrafe her sondern gleich boot eingezogen werden...und saftige strafen oder das diese leute dann für lau arbeiten müssten zum beispiel auf legalen fangbooten wenn sie fisch so gerne mögen....oder an arbeiten zur erhaltung der fischestände arbeiten müssten...


----------



## hans albers (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

....auf jeden fall dagegen,
wobei natürlich der angler nicht daran schuld ist,
dass es dem dorsch so
schlecht geht.

trotzdem sollte man die wirkung in der öffentlichkeit
nicht unterschätzen ,
wenn wir angler uns für
schongebiete/zeiten und ächtung dieser angelei entschliessen,  
bzw. darauf aufmerksam machen.

Und vielleicht kommt auch der ein oder 
andere kutterkapitän mal ins grübeln,
ob er die laichplätze wirklich in der heutigen zeit noch
gezielt anfahren muss.

ansonsten stimme ich zanderlui
zu, die strafen für eine nichteinhaltung von schongebieten/zeiten
drastisch zu erhöhen.
(leider schwer zu kontrollieren)




greetz
lars


----------



## Ollek (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

So ich habe mit Punkt 2 gestimmt da mir Punkt 1 zu radikal ist und ich mich dagegen wehre einen Opi aus dem tiefsten Binnenland zu verurteilen#d der alle Jubeljahre mal n dicken Dorsch fängt da er grad mal oben ist an der Küste, im Gegensatz zu Leuten die dort wohnen und das besser einrichten könnten wann sie wo losfahren auf Dorsch.

Gruss#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Ollek schrieb:


> So ich habe mit Punkt 2 gestimmt da mir Punkt 1 zu radikal ist und ich mich dagegen wehre einen Opi aus dem tiefsten Binnenland zu verurteilen#d der alle Jubeljahre mal n dicken Dorsch fängt da er grad mal oben ist an der Küste, im Gegensatz zu Leuten die dort wohnen und das besser einrichten könnten wann sie wo losfahren auf Dorsch.



So seh ich das auch! #6

Schade aber trotzdem, daß mancher es tut, weil es erlaubt ist und es nicht tun würde, wäre es verboten. 

Braucht man für sowas immer ein Gesetz?


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Es ist gut, das hier sachlich diskutiert wird.
Wichtig ist aber zunächst, das wirklich viele an der Abstimmung teilnehmen um einen Zahlenrahmen zu erhalten. Vorteilhaft ist dabei, dass man in seinem Stimmverhalten nicht offen zu Tage treten muß.
Wenn wir dann Zahlen haben - ich habe die Abstimmung auf 14 Tage eingestellt - kann man besser einschätzen, wie die Masse der Angler das sieht. In einem Thread erreicht sonst oft die Gruppe die Oberhand,die am lautesten schreit oder der es gelingt andere zu entmutigen.
Ich finde es auch wichtig und wünschenswert, dass sich Angler einbringen, die nicht zu den
Meeresanglern gehören.


----------



## Mai (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Hallo,
ich bin so ein Opi aus dem tiefsten Binnenland, wie Ollek schreibt, werde aber deshalb nie gezielt auf Laichdorsch angeln. Ich kann das mit meiner Einstellung der Kreatur gegenüber nicht vereinbaren. Außerdem ist es höchste Zeit dass der Dorsch eine großzügig bemessene Schonzeit erhält, die zwingend eingehalten werden muss.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Ich hatte ja schon an anderer Stelle eine Prognose von 75 zu 25% abgegeben,
aber nach wie vor meine Frage: Na und???

Wie schon oben von Knurri gesagt:
Mit dieser Umfrage wird keiner Dorschmami das Leben gerettet.

Solange dieser Markt genügend Kunden hergibt, werden die Kutter dahin fahren, wo die Dickdorsche gerade sind.


----------



## olafson (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

vor allem mit* Ächtung der Fänge *wirds wohl schwer werden|kopfkrat
mfg olafson


----------



## Rosi (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Hi Honeyball, darum ging es doch auch gar nicht (einer Dorschmutti das Leben retten). Mit einer Umfrage kann man nichts verändern. 
Man kann nur genauer sehen wie das Verhältnis ist von denen die das verurteilen, zu denen die es nicht verurteilen. 

Wie dann am Ende auf hoher See jeder handelt, ist noch eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Hallo Uli,

ich halte diese Umfrage hier nicht für repräsentativ.
Wenn du da irgend wie mit Petra gleich ziehen willst musst du die Öffentlichkeit erreichen.
Ob hier nun 500 oder 1000 Angler gegen das gezielte angeln auf Laichdorsch sind, ändert überhaupt nichts daran, dass es wieder gemacht wird.


Da müssen Aktionen gestartet werden die auch gleich noch die Presse auf die Matte holen.
Zum Beispiel mit Plakaten die Kutter blockieren oder sich an diesen fest ketten.
Am besten wenn Blut fliesst.
Genau das wollen die Menschen sehen und nur so erreichst du auch eine gewisse Öffentlichkeit.

Aber doch nicht mit einer Zahl x die hier raus kommt.
Diese Diskussion hier wird erst dann ein Ende haben, wenn es keinen Dorsch mehr in der Ostsee gibt.

Und bei der ganzen Diskussion sollten wir auch die Kutterkapitäne nicht vergessen.
Fahren sie im Sommer raus und es wird nichts gefangen wird gemeckert.
Sind sie zur Laichzeit unterwegs wird auch gemeckert.
Ein Recht Geld zu verdienen haben sie aber auch.
Erst wenn keiner mehr raus fährt weil sie Konkurs angemeldet haben, werden einige merken, dass da etwas fehlt.
Denn nicht jeder hat das Glück ein eigenes Boot an der Küste zu besitzen.


Ist meine persönlich Meinung und die muss ja nicht von euch geteilt werden.


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Es geht hier doch zunächst einmal um die Feststellung eines allgemeinen Trends. Warum immer gleich so ungeduldig?
Bisher wars es doch so, das sich hier 5 User gegenseitig angemacht haben und letztendlich irgendwo die gefühlte Meinung so aussah, als wärs so etwa bei 50:50.
Wir stellen aber so langsam, ohne wirklich ein Ergebnis festzerren zu wollen fest, das hier wohl eher 85:15 festzustellen ist.
Warten wir es doch ab.....

Und Knurri: Warum sprichst du Ulli an? So eine Umfrage istr sicher mehr wert, als immer
wieder Kopf in Sand und weiter so....
Gerade Reiseveranstalter, Bootsvermieter und Kutterkapitäne müßten ein grundlegendes Interesse an einer nachhaltigen Nutzung der Ressourcen haben.


----------



## tidecutter (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

@dolfin

Wieviele dieser Threads hast Du denn schon gelesen hierzu im Board? Gerade bei Membern, die solange hier aktiv, bin da jetzt etwas verwundert. Kann mich mal einer kneifen, das träum ich doch jetzt, oder?

Solch eine Umfrage ist so sinnlos, wie die Tagesumfrage auf tagesschau.de!


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

@ Dolfin

meine Antwort bezog sich auf das Schreiben von Uli.
Diese beiden Sachen standen schon einmal bei der Umfrage drin, wurden aber gelöscht.
Deswegen sieht das jetzt hier etwas komisch aus, da aus den Zusammenhang gerissen. 
Gruss Knurri


----------



## bacalo (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Zur Vermeidung von Irritationen und aus Gründen der Board-Vorgaben hier mein Beitrag:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145819&page=3


----------



## Platte (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Normaler weise hatte ich mir vorgenommen nie etwas zu diesem Thema zu schreiben aber es juckt jedes mal. Nun habe ich mich überwunden und tue es doch.

1. *Gezielte* Laichdorschangelei stört mich ein wenig und verfälscht nach meiner Meinung das worauf alle eine Antwort haben wollen: 
Ist es i.o. in der Zeit mit dem Kutter herauszufahren wenn der Dorsch ab laicht.
Denn wie soll man es beurteilen als Angler was gezielt ist und was nicht?
Nicht jeder ist in Internetforen und informiert sich da rüber welcher Kutter "gezielt" auf Laichdorsch fahren.

2. Wird sich hier keiner Outen und sagen ich fahre *gezielt* darauf weil...(was auch immer) sonst beginnt hier der Spießrutenlauf. Kurz darauf wird der Tröt geschlossen sein.

3. Das was ich hier bislang mitbekommen habe sind ziemlich viele unqualifizierte Aussagen zb.:

*Laichdorsche beißen eh nicht, die werden nur gerissen.*
*Die auf Laichdorsch angeln haben extra zum reißen einen 2 Drilling montiert.*
*Kein Respekt vor den Lebewesen.*
*Schongebiete müsse eingeführt werden wohin sich der Dorsch zurückziehen kann.*
*Ächtung der Fänge.*
*Kutter blockieren*
*Sich festbinden am Kutter aus Protest.*
*Am besten wenn Blut fließt.*

Überlegt mal was Ihr da schreibt?

4. Zu Anfang meines Postings waren es 122 die strikt dagegen sind und 57 die es nicht stört wenn jemand zu der Zeit rausfährt und auch mal einen Laichdorsch dabei haben.

5.Zeige ich Euch mal auf was passieren würde wenn keiner mehr mit dem Kuttern zum Dorschangeln rausfahren würde in den Monaten Jan- April.
Heiligenhafen würde nur noch 3 Angelkutter haben da die andern Pleite sind. Laboe nur noch 2, an den Orten wo es nur einen gibt ist vielleicht keiner mehr.
Die Angelgeschäfte an der Küste müssten ihre Preise um 30 % erhöhen damit sie Rücklagen bilden könnten für die Ausfallzeit Jan - April bei den Kutterfahrern. Fazit: Sie werden zu teuer, die Leute kaufen wo anders es gehen welche Pleite.
Und das alles obwohl es kein Verbot dafür gibt?

6. Moral? 
Ich hoffe ihr verlangt nicht noch von den Angelgeschäften das sie solchen Anglern die mit dem Kutter zu der Zeit raus wollen keine Pilker mehr verkaufen sollen. 
Oder von den Kutterkapitänen das sie zu der Zeit nicht rausfahren?

Keiner wird wenn es ums Geld/Überleben geht auf etwas verzichten was erlaubt ist.

Es ist traurig genug das ein Angler überlegen muss das er zu der Zeit rausfährt um eventuell ein Laichdorsch schützen zu wollen weil wir so wenig Fisch haben.
Aber das liegt nicht daran das wir ab und an einen Laichdorsch fangen.
Kommt mir jetzt bitte keiner mit der Pilotstudie der Ostseefischerei in Rostock.
Nein es wird hier von der Fischereiindustrie Raubbau betrieben.
Wir sollten lieber dagegen Protestieren.

Hier mal ein kleiner Bericht zur Überfischung allein durch die EU.
Ich hoffe dadurch wird sich schon etwas bessern(Leider nur EU):

Laut Statistik ist es jeder zweite Fisch, der in den Netzen der EU Fischer gefangen wird, tot oder nicht überlebensfähig der wieder ins Meer zurück geht.

Grund: Die Größe stimmt nicht, falsche Sorte oder die Fangquote des Fisches ist schon erreicht.

Auf drängen Norwegens beschließen nun die Agrarminister in Brüssel das bis 2012 ein allgemeines Rückwurfverbot geprüft werden soll.
Sollte die EU nicht darauf eingehen droht die norwegische Fischereiministerin Helga Pedersen mit dem Entzug der Fangrechte für die EU Fischer.

Es geht doch.

Bereits ab 1. Januar 2009 wird das Highgrading verboten was auch endlich Zeit wurde.

"Als Highgrading wird bezeichnet wenn Fischer kleine Exemplare von einmal gefangenden Fischen wieder über Bord gehen lassen weil sie für Größere einen besseren Preis erzielen."

Ich denke mal damit sind wir auf dem richtigen weg.
Denn nach Einführung des Rückwurfverbotes in Norwegen und strengen Kontrollen gehen die Schätzungen davon aus das der Rückwurf um 90% dort zurückgegangen ist.

Meeresbiologen halten den Beifang der EU Fischer für einen der gewichtigsten Gründe warum die Meere so geplündert sind.
Schätzungen sind das mindestens eine Millionen Tonnen Fisch dadurch tot über Bord gehen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

@Platte

Meeresbiologen halten den Beifang der EU Fischer für einen der gewichtigsten Gründe warum die Meere so geplündert sind.
Schätzungen sind das mindestens eine Millionen Tonnen Fisch dadurch tot über Bord gehen.



Du hast den Nagel aber so etwas von auf den Kopf getroffen. 
Genau das ist der Punkt!


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Platte,
du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden: Es geht hier zunächst einmal darum, wie sich Angler zu diesem Thema verhalten. Alle die jetzt diese Zahlen mal wieder von vornherein als wertlos und wenig aussagekräftig verstanden haben wollen, versuchen doch nur, sie einfach vom Tisch zu wischen, weil sie sich in der Minderheit wiederfinden.
Kein Kutter muß in den fraglichen Zeiten zu Hause bleiben, um Laichdorschangelei zu vermeiden, er muß nur nicht in Tiefen fischen, die unter 20 Meter ( besser 18 Meter ) liegen. Bereits dann könnte man nach meiner eigenen und persönlichen Meinung davon sprechen, das eine gezielte Laichdorschangelei nicht stattfindet. Beim Dorsch wird niemals völlig zu vermeiden sein, dass man Fische mit Laich fängt. Vermeiden kann man aber die gezielte Angelei an den Laichplätzen auf wertvolle Laichfische.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Und zu den Kuttern in Heiligenhafen:
Ich glaube festgestellt zu haben,das Dorsche westlich und nördlich von Fehmarn gefangen werden einer anderen Population
angehören als die Fische östlich Fehmarn und die Fische westlich fast zwei Monate früher laichen --- kann natürlich auch daran liegen,das dort das Wasser kälter ist.
Aber ausweichen in Gebiete mit wenig Laichdorschbestand dürfte für einen absoluten Profi - wie es Kutterkapitäne sind- eigentlich kein Problem sein.
Provokativ:
Wenn Sie es nicht können,sind sie keine Profis - dann wird die Rettungsweste wichtiger als die Angel.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Das einfachste sind immer noch großräumige Schutzgebiete, welche weder von Anglern noch von Fischern befahren werden dürfen.
Das können zum einen ganzjährige als Rückzugsgebiete sein und zum anderen temporäre um während der Laichzeit die Laichplätze zu schützen.

So könnte man wesentlich einfacher kontrollieren und bräuchte keine weiteren Regelungen.

Desweiteren kann JEDER was tun:
Geht in die Läden, welche in der Laichzeit Dorsch verkaufen und weist auf die Problematik hin - gerade in küstennahen Gebieten - und setzt euch mit der jeweils örtlichen Presse in Verbindung, damit das auch öffentlich gemacht wird....

Bringt alles zigmal mehr, als jeder Angler, der ncht zum Laichdorschangeln fährt (was ich auch nicht mache..).


----------



## derfischangler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

....und was was ist mit den Anglern , die Berufsbedingt nur im Jan.-Febr.  Zeit zum Angeln haben ???


----------



## noworkteam (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Die Quoten für 2008 gesamte Ostsee betragen:
> 
> 49.491 Tonnen Dorsch
> 
> ...


 

sehe ich immer noch so..

PS. Was machen wir den mit dem Hering, dort wurde ja auch eine drastische Reduzierung der Fangmenge vorgeschlagen, 
auch den Heringsfang ächten....????

gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Müsste man dann entsprechend als ethisch/moralisch vorbildlicher Angler genauso ächten wie Lachsfang beim Aufstieg....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

eins vorweg!
Ich bin gegen die Laichdorschangelei!!!!


Es wird kein Kapitän oder Fischer Rücksicht nehmen und die muttis schonen!Es ist Ihr Beruf, und verdienen Ihr Geld damit.
Auch glaube ich,das wir Angler nichts tun können,um dieses zu verhindern.
meiner Meinung nach , gibt es nur 1 Chanse,die für alle beteiligten akzeptierbar ist.
Es müssen sogenannte Schongebiete eingerichtet werden.
damit hätte ein Teil der muttis eine chanse abzulaichen.

Auch für die Angler, die auf -Dickdorsch- angeln möchten,bleibt noch die Möglichkeit einen davon zu erbeuten.
Die käpitäne und Fischer hätten auch keine Geldeinbuße, da Ihr Betrieb ja weiter laufen würde.

2 Sachen fallen mir hier im Thraed auf!

1. Es gibt hier Leute, die gegen die Laichdorschangelei sind, aber im Sommer mit der ms. Forelle fahren-ICH MEIDE DEN KAHN--


2.

Jedes Jahr wird hier im Ab über diese angelei diskutiert,ABER,
über die zanderangler im Mai,wird nie Wort verloren!
Ist die angelei nicht das gleiche?Die Zander,die Ihre Nester bewachen,und auf alles beissen,was sich bewegt, wird geangelt wie verrückt!Ist das richtig????#c#q


Wie gesagt, ist nur meine Meinung



So Jungs, jetzt noch schnell Euch nen guten tag gewünscht und Tschüß


stefan#h


----------



## noworkteam (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Müsste man dann entsprechend als ethisch/moralisch vorbildlicher Angler genauso ächten wie Lachsfang beim Aufstieg....


 

Dann also Dorsch, Hering, Lachs....
nicht zu vergessen den alten Aal...
Zander im Mai ....

was kommt noch auf die Rote Liste ???

der Thun im Mittelmeer....

Ich wette ich habe noch irgendetwas vergessen...

gruß


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Und weider dreht sich die Diskussion im Kreise.

Statt ernsthaft was zu unternehmen, wird hier verzweifelt mit völlig wertlosen Umfragezahlen jongliert.

Wann erleben wir es, dass eine große Anzahl überzeugter Gegner der Laichdorschangelei in einer angemeldeten Demonstration in Heiligenhafen oder sonstwo den Laichdorschanglern den Weg auf die Laichdorschkutter versperren?

Mit 200 oder 300 Stimmen bei dieser Umfrage ist *absolut gar nichts* gewonnen, aber jede auch noch so kleine gezielte Aktion mit nur 50 Leuten würde sofort ein entsprechendes Echo in den Medien finden.

Nur 5% von der hier verschwendeten Zeit und Energie hätte bei gezieltem und medienwirksamen Einsatz die mindestens 500fache Wirkung.

Dolfin, auch wenn Du Deine Umfrage mit aller Macht zu verteidigen suchst,
das hier 





> Alle die jetzt diese Zahlen mal wieder von vornherein als wertlos und wenig aussagekräftig verstanden haben wollen, versuchen doch nur, sie einfach vom Tisch zu wischen, weil sie sich in der Minderheit wiederfinden.


 ist ziemlich daneben gegriffen. Hier sind sicherlich einige, denen diese bloßen dumme Zahlen einfach nur absolut zu wenig sind.

Davon ausgehend, dass zwei Drittel aller Umfrageteilnehmer -und wenn wir mal ganz blauäugig annehmen, dass diese Umfrage wenigstens einen gewissen repräsentativen Wert hat- vielleicht auch zwei Drittel aller Meeresangler Gegner der Laichdorschangelei sind, muss es doch möglich sein, ein gemeinsames koordiniertes Vorgehen und entsprechende Aktionen ins Leben zu rufen, über die dann hier im AB berichtet werden kann.

Oder, um es noch deutlicher zu sagen:
Ihr, die ihr da oben an der Küste wohnt und nicht wollt, dass Laichdorsche gezielt befischt werden, bewegt endlich Eure Hinterteile aus dem Schreibtischstuhl und unternehmt was. Und wenn wir, die wir zu weit weg wohnen, um uns aktiv einzubringen, Euch irgendwie helfen können, dann lasst es uns wissen.
Ich mach jetzt 'nen neuen Thread dazu auf, und dann sehen wir mal, ob es möglich ist, was Konstruktives auf die Beine zu stellen statt immer nur wie die Katze um den heißen Brei rumzuschleichen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Hallo Honeyball,
warum so erregt? Sorgt doch lieber im AB dafür, das mehr User auf diese Frage aufmerksam werden. Wenn dort mehrere tausend Leute ihre Stimmen abgeben, wird es noch besser. Aber ob du es glaubst oder nicht, mir geht es zunächst noch immer darum, das erst einmal die Positionen und Verhältnisse geklärt werden.
Außerdem - und das ist etwas der Hintergrund der Ächtung - sollte jeder, der so eine laichtriefende Mama einstellt wissen, das er mehrheitlich nur Kopfschütteln und Mitleid erntet.

Ich werde mich aber trotzdem gern jeder Aktion anschließen, die dieser Frage weiterhilft.


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Hi! Wirklich ein leidiges Thema; wie kann das Alles bloß sein... das soetwas überhaupt diskutiert wird, verwundert mich schon... .
Eigentlich sollte es für einen Angler völlig selbstverständlich sein, auf die Bestände Rücksicht zu nehmen - trotzdem wird hier (und auch Anderswo...) mit jedem noch so blöden Argument eigentlich jeder, der auch nur ansatzweise versucht darüber zu reden, als dummer Romantiker oder verlogener Moralist hingestellt.
Ich habe mein Blinker-Abo wegen der "Laichdorsch-Hitparade" gekündigt und denen den Grund auch mitgeteilt.. .
Aal und Zander versuche ich seit fast 10 Jahren zu schonen.. .
Wenn ich sehe wie gezielt Zandernester beangelt werden, werde ich tätig.. .
Ich räume ständig ganze Säcke voller Müll von den Angelplätzen.. .

Und ich kann noch immer ganz ordentlich Fische fangen - halt andere Arten... .
Ich breche mir auch keinen Zacken aus der Krone, wenn ich den Müll mit mir rumschleppe.. .
Es sind halt nur kleine Schritte, aber wenn ein Jeder mal ganz ehrlich für sich selbst darüber nachdenkt, wird er wohl bemerken das es eben diese kleinen Veränderungen sind, welche letztendlich großes bewegen.
Wenn durch einen solchen Thread auch nur ein einziger dieser "Angler" von einer anderen Haltung dem Dorsch gegenüber überzeugt wird, hat es sich doch gelohnt.
Und wenn es 10 solcher Threads bedarf um einen einzigen dieser Menschen von seinem Tun abzuhalten... warum nicht..!?
Petri!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> .................
> 
> Und wenn wir, die wir zu weit weg wohnen, um uns aktiv einzubringen, Euch irgendwie helfen können, dann lasst es uns wissen.
> ................


 Jetzt will ich mal ein bissel provozieren (oder einfach nicht zu ernst nehmen) :
*frotzelmodusein* :
Ja, gerne doch ... treff doch einfach die Aussage (vom Schreibtischstuhl aus *lach*) , dass du die Laichdoschangelei ekelhaft findest und dich dafür schämst,das in deinen Forum, in dem du als Mod tätig bist, solches nicht geächtet wird.
*frotzelmodusaus*

DAS wäre eine klare Aussage und DAMIT hättest du schon nach deinen Kräften mehr als geholfen.

ach ja : und wenn ich dich persönlich kennenlerne ,lad ich dich trotz meiner Worte auf ein Bierchen ein.





Uli


----------



## hans albers (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

EDIT::: 

oh .. falscher thread..
mods bidde löschen


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> und dich dafür schämst,das in deinen Forum, in dem du als Mod tätig bist, solches nicht geächtet wird.


Stimmt doch nicht.
Warum soll ich mich für die Moderatorentätigkeit in einem Forum schämen, dass zu zwei Dritteln die Laichdorschangelei ächtet??? #h


Nur nochmal: Die Boardies sind das AB und nicht die Macher, Admins oder Mods.
Ich handle, rede und engagier mich hier ausschließlich als interessierter Boardie, hab dazu nichts mit irgendeinem anderen Mod oder Admin abgesprochen. Das AB bietet als Forum jedem die Möglichkeit, im Rahmen der Boardregeln und geltender Gesetze sich öffentlich zu äußern.
Das AB ist weder Gegner noch Befürworter der Laichdorschangelei, sondern ein Forum, in dem Gegner wie Befürworter gleichermaßen das Recht und die Möglichkeiten haben, ihre Standpunkte zu vertreten. (was ich im übrigen genauso gutheiße und stolz drauf bin  )

@Dolfin: Ich denke mal, dass die meisten interessierten und aktiven Boardies hier schon drauf aufmerksam geworden sind. Mehr Möglichkeiten, dieses Thema und Deine Umfrage zu pushen, sehe ich technisch auch nicht.


----------



## h1719 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Die Diskusion um die ganze Laichdorschangelei geht mir langsam auf den S..k. Es gibt nur 2 Möglichkeiten, etwas Sinnvolles zu tun. 
1. Es müsste ein generelles Fangverbot für Berufsfischer u.Angler während der Monate Januar bis Juni,(denn solange geht ja nun mal die Laichzeit)geben.Natürlich kommt niemand damit durch, da ist die Lobby der Berufsfischer zu stark. Wir regen uns über 2-5% von den Anglern entnommenen Laichdorsch auf. Weiß denn hier jemand, das die stärksten Konzentrationen während der Laichzeit auftreten. Dies werden gerade bei Bornholm von den Berufsfischern mit guten Erfolg beackert. Die lachen sich über unsere Diskusionen kapput. 
2. Um den Bestand zu erhalten, währe es sinnvoller, sich um die Erforschung von Erbrütungsmethoden für Dorsche stark zu machen. Wenn das gelingen würde u.sich alle Ostseanrainerstaaten daran beteiligen würden, währe dem Bestand mehr geholfen.


----------



## Gard Friese (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



h1719 schrieb:


> Die Diskusion um die ganze Laichdorschangelei geht mir langsam auf den S..k. Es gibt nur 2 Möglichkeiten, etwas Sinnvolles zu tun.
> 1. Es müsste ein generelles Fangverbot für Berufsfischer u.Angler während der Monate Januar bis Juni,(denn solange geht ja nun mal die Laichzeit)geben.Natürlich kommt niemand damit durch, da ist die Lobby der Berufsfischer zu stark. Wir regen uns über 2-5% von den Anglern entnommenen Laichdorsch auf. Weiß denn hier jemand, das die stärksten Konzentrationen während der Laichzeit auftreten. Dies werden gerade bei Bornholm von den Berufsfischern mit guten Erfolg beackert. Die lachen sich über unsere Diskusionen kapput.
> 2. Um den Bestand zu erhalten, währe es sinnvoller, sich um die Erforschung von Erbrütungsmethoden für Dorsche stark zu machen. Wenn das gelingen würde u.sich alle Ostseanrainerstaaten daran beteiligen würden, währe dem Bestand mehr geholfen.


So is es und nicht anders.Wir machen garnichts kaputt.Wir könnten 5 Jahre den Dorsch schonen von Jan.-Apr. und der Bestand hätte sich immer noch nicht erholt. Denn was wir nicht angeln findet sich im Schleppnetz wieder und der Bestand ist immer noch am A...h.


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Die beiden letzten Threads sagen doch nur eines:
1. Laßt uns weitermachen, wie bisher und
2. Die Fachkenntnis entstammt offenbar irgendeinem Sonderheft.
Warum sollten Schutzgebiete, an die sich alle halten, nichts ändern?


----------



## derfischangler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Diese Diskusion kann uns Anglern aber auch gewaltig auf die eigenen Füße fallen . Es grenzt schon an Nestbeschmutzung- was sollen Nichtangler und Angler-Hasser noch an Munition gegen uns geliefert bekommen ? Wollte sich mit diesem Thread jemand wichtig tun ??


----------



## hans albers (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



> Es grenzt schon an Nestbeschmutzung- was sollen Nichtangler und Angler-Hasser noch an Munition gegen uns geliefert bekommen ? Wollte sich mit diesem Thread jemand wichtig tun ??



das hier darüber diskutiert wird 
zeigt , dass sich einige angler gedanken machen,
ob/ und wie man der sache gegnüber steht,
nicht mehr und nicht weniger....

was soll immer dieses geschrei von verschwörungstheoerien
von p... / b.... etc...
|kopfkrat

bringt uns hier nicht wirklich weiter

greetz
lars


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Anscheinend ist sich die Mehrheit hier einig :

a) das es schlecht um den Dorschbestand bestellt ist

b) das etwas geschehen muß

c) das,wenn andere nicht mitziehen oder gar vormachen,wir auch die Hände in den Schoß legen sollten

Immerhin doch auch schon ein Ergebnis. 

Uli


----------



## caddel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Die beiden letzten Threads sagen doch nur eines:
> 1. Laßt uns weitermachen, wie bisher und
> 2. Die Fachkenntnis entstammt offenbar irgendeinem Sonderheft.
> Warum sollten Schutzgebiete, an die sich alle halten, nichts ändern?



Habe ich gerade gefunden.

Was doch neu eingerichtete Schutzzonen so alles bewirken.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145926

Es wird meiner Meinung nach wirklich Zeit etwas zu unternehmen.

Gruß|wavey:
caddel


----------



## Macker (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Moin Moin Also irgendwelche wilden Aktionen bringen da garnichts. Im Augenblick sieht es doch so aus das die Kutter die Ld touren tlw mit Zuschlägen auf den Fahrpreis knüppelvoll sind und die die im flachen Plattfischtouren anbieten liegen im Hafen.
Also sind wir doch bei Angwbot und Nachfrage. Am So war ich von Laboe los dort liegen 3 Kutter da waren 18 Angler die sich dann ALLE mit Wattwürmern auf der Blauort mit Plattfisch eingedeckt haben Beifang 4 Dorsche bis 50cm. Die beiden anderen Kapitäne hatten am So also keine Einkünfte. Wäre es da nicht klüger das andere Publikum zu bedienen? oder sollten wir Angler nicht sagen ja Ich fahre auch von Januar bis April mit dem Kutter spreche aber vorher mit dem Kapitän was für touren da gemacht werden. Weil meiner Meinung nach trift die Verweigerung der Kutterangelei die Falschen Schiffe. Es kann eigentlich nicht sein immer zu sagen der Kapitän ist Schuldt das er die Laichplätze anfährt wenn es seine einzige Einnahme ist.


 Gruß Jörg der das ganze Jahr Angelt


----------



## SundRäuber (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Da  geb ich dann mal meinen SENF auch noch zu: Ich kann dieses Geheule um die armen fast arbeitslosen Fischer und Angelkutterbetreiber nicht mehr hören.
Wie Macker schon sagte ...  Angebot und Nachfrage regulieren im Normalfall den Markt.Daher hilft dann wirklich nur noch ein Boykott dieser Ausfahrten und da kann dann JEDER für sich selbst entscheiden  ob er den AST auf welchem er sitzt selbst ansägen möchte oder eben nicht.Fakt ist eben aber auch ..wenn ich nur ein PRODUKT auf dem Markt platziere und dieses dann nicht genutzt wird ist es mein ureigenes Risiko alles nur auf eine Karte zu setzen , möglicherweise mit der Folge davon auch nicht leben zu können.

ZITAT Macker::::Es kann eigentlich nicht sein immer zu sagen der Kapitän ist Schuldt das er die Laichplätze anfährt wenn es seine einzige Einnahme ist. ZITATENDE

NOCHMAL  drüber nachdenken ..... Vielfalt  statt EINFALT   sag ich dazu nur...


----------



## h1719 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Die beiden letzten Threads sagen doch nur eines:
> 1. Laßt uns weitermachen, wie bisher und
> 2. Die Fachkenntnis entstammt offenbar irgendeinem Sonderheft.
> Warum sollten Schutzgebiete, an die sich alle halten, nichts ändern?



Hallo Dolfin, nun sage mir mal, wo genau die Schutzgebiete eingerichtet werden sollen. Da brauchen wir mindestens 100,um annähernd die speziellen Laichgebiete abzudecken.|uhoh:|bla:


----------



## noworkteam (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Vielleicht kann mir mal einer auf die Sprünge helfen:

Einen großen Dorsch im Sep. ins Boot zu ziehen ist nicht verwerflich,auch wenn dieser, hätte ich ihn nicht gefangen innerhalb eines halben Jahres zum Laichdorsch werden kann.

alle jubeln was für ein Kracher....jedenfalls im Sep.


gleicher Eingriff in die Reproduktion...einmal gut einmal böse..


Ganz abgesehen davon:

Hinsichtlich der gesamten "TAC" + Schwarzfang verhält sich die Laichdorschangelei wie ein Fu..z im Wind..

Traugig ist aber so..und wenn es wirklich nur um die Weiterbestand der Dorschbestände ginge,..,dann dürfte man,
verfolgt man seine sicherlich repektablen Ansichten konsequent bis zum Ende, garnicht mehr auf Dorsch rausfahren..

Oder geht es dem Angler einzig und alleine um die Sicherung der eignen zukünftigen "Marktanteile"???

Schutzzonen, welche keinen Eingriff erlauben, sind sicher voll zu begrüßen, man muss dann aber hoffen, das diese nicht vor der eigenen Haustür liegen.

Einzig und alleine die kom. Fischerei ist an diesem Debakel schuld,..,so wie in der Nordsee wird es auch in der Ostsee kommen, wenn sich die Kom. Fischerei nicht mehr lohnt, bricht diese ratzefatz zusmmen, und das zurecht. (das dürfte sich dann auch bis zu den NL-Trawlern durchschlagen)

Und immer nur der Dorsch als Thema, die Alarmgockeln für die Heringsbestände bimmelten auch schon...nur scheint keine Anglerlobby zu haben.

Apropo Schutzgebiete: Wo werden denn wohl die ganzen gewerblichen Kutter versuchen Ihre Quote voll zumachen.
Je größer die Schutzgebiete, umso großer der Fischereidruck auf die übrigen Gebiete...

PS. ich habe bisher nicht einen Ostsee Dorsch gefangen,..,ich fahre immer in die Nordsee"wüste"....

Trauig ist aber so, auf Unterstützung der Politik braucht man nicht zu bauen...sichtbar als die "Piratenfischer-Flotte" in Rostock versorgt worden war...


PPS: "die Robben sind schuld" habe ich hier im Board auch schon gelesen. Das ich nicht lache...

Gesamtfang Dorsch im :

Jahr 1997: *180.000 Tonnen !!!*
Jahr 1999: *126.000 Tonnen !!!*
Jahr 2008:* 67501 Tonnen !!! (TAC)*

Aber die Robben fressen die Fische weg und die Laichdorschangler geben den Beständen den Rest...

Gruß von desillusioniertem


----------



## derfischangler (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

@ noworkteam

das war gut:vik:


----------



## freibadwirt (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir mal einer auf die Sprünge helfen:
> 
> Einen großen Dorsch im Sep. ins Boot zu ziehen ist nicht verwerflich,auch wenn dieser, hätte ich ihn nicht gefangen innerhalb eines halben Jahres zum Laichdorsch werden kann.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo noworktteam

|good: Super Posting #6 spricht mir aus der Seele.
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## noworkteam (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

@freibadwirt: Danke für die Blumen 

Irgendwie will aber keiner sich zum Thema "Laich-Hering" äußern....oder auch nur einen Thread eröffnen


komisch....

Schönes Wochenende

Gruß


----------



## dorsch25 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> oh ja ein kumpel fährt nämlich auch immer zu solchen sachen:vhält sich sonst an schonzeiten und alles aber dort versteht er es irgendwie nicht...und sagte das viele zu der zeit extra 2drillinge an pilker bauen und dann ständig anreißen wie die wilden und die fische dann oft im kopfbereich außen oder hintern kopf gehakt sind...


 das stimmt nicht was du erzählst, sicherlich reist du mal welche aber im sommer auch. meine grössten haben gebissen


----------



## dorsch25 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Platte schrieb:


> Normaler weise hatte ich mir vorgenommen nie etwas zu diesem Thema zu schreiben aber es juckt jedes mal. Nun habe ich mich überwunden und tue es doch.
> 
> 1. *Gezielte* Laichdorschangelei stört mich ein wenig und verfälscht nach meiner Meinung das worauf alle eine Antwort haben wollen:
> Ist es i.o. in der Zeit mit dem Kutter herauszufahren wenn der Dorsch ab laicht.
> ...


 super beitrag.#6#6#6 endlich mal


----------



## dorsch25 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Macker schrieb:


> Moin Moin Also irgendwelche wilden Aktionen bringen da garnichts. Im Augenblick sieht es doch so aus das die Kutter die Ld touren tlw mit Zuschlägen auf den Fahrpreis knüppelvoll sind und die die im flachen Plattfischtouren anbieten liegen im Hafen.
> Also sind wir doch bei Angwbot und Nachfrage. Am So war ich von Laboe los dort liegen 3 Kutter da waren 18 Angler die sich dann ALLE mit Wattwürmern auf der Blauort mit Plattfisch eingedeckt haben Beifang 4 Dorsche bis 50cm. Die beiden anderen Kapitäne hatten am So also keine Einkünfte. Wäre es da nicht klüger das andere Publikum zu bedienen? oder sollten wir Angler nicht sagen ja Ich fahre auch von Januar bis April mit dem Kutter spreche aber vorher mit dem Kapitän was für touren da gemacht werden. Weil meiner Meinung nach trift die Verweigerung der Kutterangelei die Falschen Schiffe. Es kann eigentlich nicht sein immer zu sagen der Kapitän ist Schuldt das er die Laichplätze anfährt wenn es seine einzige Einnahme ist.
> 
> 
> Gruß Jörg der das ganze Jahr Angelt


 laichen die plattfische nicht auch:vik:


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Lesen würde manchmal weiterhelfen.
Niemand behauptet, es wäre vermeidbar, wirklich jedem laichtragenden Fisch aus dem Wege zu gehen. Es geht immer nur um die angelei an den Laichplätzen. Die Ostsee ist groß genug, um diesen aus dem Wege zu gehen und kein Kutter muß pleite gehen, wenn er für 3 Monate das tiefe Wasser meidet.
Natürlich laichen Plattfische auch, daher habe die weiblichen ja auch eine Schonzeit. Und 
Heringe? Natürlich laichen die auch. Sie lassen sich aber ausgezeichnet verwerten, haben keine mindere Qualität und ihr Bestand ist mit Sicherheit nicht gefährdet. Aber gerade Kutter könnten die Heringsbestände auch ausserhalb der Laichzeit beangeln.
Ansonsten verlangen die letzten Postings einmal wieder mehr von anderen, vor ihrer Tür zu
kehren um eigene schlechte Gewohnheiten auftrecht halten zu können.


----------



## noworkteam (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Heringe? Natürlich laichen die auch. Sie lassen sich aber ausgezeichnet verwerten, haben keine mindere Qualität und ihr Bestand ist mit Sicherheit nicht gefährdet.


 
Deswegen wurde die Quote auch um schlappe 39% (!!!) Prozent für 2009 gesenkt, aber der Bestand ist mit Sicherheit nicht gefährdet,...,ist sicherlich ein Zeichen von "good will" der EU

Gruß


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Hab ich mich nicht mit beschäftigt, da ich keine Fische in der Laichzeit gezielt beangle - auch keine Heringe. Bei Hering sehe ich aber nicht so große Probleme.
Diese Quoten, die hier oft eingeworfen werden, bringen uns nur dann weiter, wenn sie regionalen Bezug haben. Der Kaulbarsch ist auch auf der Liste der bedrohten Arten und mancherorts ist er eine Pest. Aber wie gesagt, ich kann  zu Hering nicht wirklich etwas sagen.


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Hi! @ noworkteam: wenns denn serin muß helfe ich Dit auf die Sprünge; ob ich den Fisch im November oder Februar fange,mag im Endergebniß nicht relevant sein, aber das ist bei Forellen und Hechten auch nicht anders - im Umkehrschluß könnte man ja die Schonzeiten im Süßwasser abschaffen... .
Bei zandern haben wir schon eher eine mit dem Dorsch vergleichbare Situation; da werden Fische auf aller engstem Raum beangelt... .
Immer jedoch Fische, die aufgrund hormoneller Bedingungen unvorsichtig sind und kein normales Verhalten zeigen.
Wer Angeln bloß als Fleischerwerb sieht, tut mir ja schon etwas leid - kann ich aber noch gut nachvollziehen - wer angelt um Trophäen zu erbeuten, ist in meinen Augen bloß `ne arme .. nein, ich sag das jetzt nicht.. .

Aber das mit den Heringen ist nicht dumm - da werde ich mal intensiver drüber nachdenken.. .
Petri!


----------



## dorsch25 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hab ich mich nicht mit beschäftigt, da ich keine Fische in der Laichzeit gezielt beangle - auch keine Heringe. Bei Hering sehe ich aber nicht so große Probleme.
> Diese Quoten, die hier oft eingeworfen werden, bringen uns nur dann weiter, wenn sie regionalen Bezug haben. Der Kaulbarsch ist auch auf der Liste der bedrohten Arten und mancherorts ist er eine Pest. Aber wie gesagt, ich kann zu Hering nicht wirklich etwas sagen.


aber erstmal was sagen zu den heringen|bla:|bla: war heute auf der einigkeit----es war der vollste kutter. nur zur info. was sagt deine statistik dazu?????


----------



## marv3108 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

wie war es denn auf der einigkeit?


----------



## noworkteam (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! @ noworkteam: wenns denn serin muß helfe ich Dit auf die Sprünge; ob ich den Fisch im November oder Februar fange,mag im Endergebniß nicht relevant sein,.


 
Da sind wir uns ja schon einmal einig |supergri




rhinefisher schrieb:


> aber das ist bei Forellen und Hechten auch nicht anders - im Umkehrschluß könnte man ja die Schonzeiten im Süßwasser abschaffen... .


 
Der Vergleich hinkt, weil bei dem Dorsch die komm. Fischerei für die vorhandene Situation verantwortlich ist..(Salz/Temp-Schwankungen gab es schon immer..), da mäht kein Trawler den Bestand an Hecht und Co.weg..



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bei zandern haben wir schon eher eine mit dem Dorsch vergleichbare Situation; da werden Fische auf aller engstem Raum beangelt... .


 
Beangelt....nicht getrawlert




rhinefisher schrieb:


> Immer jedoch Fische, die aufgrund hormoneller Bedingungen unvorsichtig sind und kein normales Verhalten zeigen..


 
Man fängt beim Zanderangeln nur Fische, welche ein Hormonstörung haben, verhaltensgestört sind?? Das wusste ich noch garnicht...
_(Brutverhalten ist ein normales Verhalten)_



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wer Angeln bloß als Fleischerwerb sieht, tut mir ja schon etwas leid - kann ich aber noch gut nachvollziehen -


 
Da sind wir ja noch konform..



rhinefisher schrieb:


> wer angelt um Trophäen zu erbeuten, ist in meinen Augen bloß `ne arme .. nein, ich sag das jetzt nicht..


 
Das passt eigentlich auch...auch wenn´s nicht ganz zu Deiner Sig passt.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber das mit den Heringen ist nicht dumm - da werde ich mal intensiver drüber nachdenken.. .
> Petri!


 
Petri zurück


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Gab wahrscheinlich viel Alk auf der Einigkeit - ich versteh nix!


----------



## dorsch25 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Gab wahrscheinlich viel Alk auf der Einigkeit - ich versteh nix!


 war keiner betrunken. waren ganz normale angler. eure statistik war übrings auch im gespräch, wurde belächelt............


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Macht doch nix - solange man von Minderheiten belächelt wird....


----------



## Fishcat23 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Macht doch nix - solange man von Minderheiten belächelt wird....


Da die Einigkeit immer ausgebucht ist, ist ja die Frage wer hier die Minderheit ist...|kopfkrat


----------



## mot67 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

hier  sind die laichdorschangler die minderheit. 
daran ändert auch ein ausgebuchter kutter nix...


----------



## marv3108 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele hier gegen die laichdorschangelei sind und selber jedes wochenende auf nen kutter sind. 

in heiligenhafen sind gestern alle schiffe ausgelaufen, soweit man das sehen konnte. 

wer ist denn wohl in minderheit????


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Wieviele Leute sind da drauf, auf so ein paar Kuttern...? Ich bezweifele auch, das alle Skipper gezielt die Laichplätze anfahren. Aber selbst wenn - wieso ist das eine Mehrheit?
Ihr werdet es noch merken, wie sich die Dinge bald verändern. Das geschieht nicht wegen der Umfrage hier, die hatte ganz andere Gründe. Die werde ich nochmals erläutern, wenn sie beendet ist.
Also gienießt euren Schlabberdorsch, wenn ihr es für euer Ego braucht. Es gibt eine große Mehrheit bei den Anglern, die solche Krücken fürs Selbstvertrauen nicht benötigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Nur so mal zur Vorsicht:
Ihr denkt schon alle dran, den entsprechenden Ton, den wir hier verlangen, auch einzuhalten?
Ja?
Seeeehr gut - macht uns weniger Arbeit...
Danke..


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Hier können sich die LD-Angler dran erfreuen... #d

http://www.baltic-heiligenhafen.de/index.php?name=coppermine&file=thumbnails&album=22


----------



## Colophonius (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Hey

Ich bin strickt gegen das Angeln auf Laichplätzen, auch wenn ein "Opi aus dem Binnenland" dort angelt, auch dieser sollte soviel Wissen haben, dass er, er hat ja als Rentner vermutlich viel Zeit,  
nicht in der Laichzeit angeln gehen muss. 
Jeder Angler möchte gerne einen kapitalen Ausnahmefisch fangen, doch wenn die Laichdorsche abgefangen werden, können die jüngeren Generationen weniger große Fische fangen. Auch wenn die von Anglern gefangenen Laichdorsche nur "ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein" sind, machen sie in der Öffentlichkeit mehr wert.
Wer nicht angelt und nach den Ursachen des Dorschrückgangs forscht, wird sicher auf Bilder mir glücklichen Anglern und toten Laichdorschen stoßen und denken: "DAS sind die Übeltäter", weil Berufsfischer ja nicht mit dem Fang posen und so auch weniger gesehen werden, wenn Laichdorsche im Netz waren. 
Also sollte man als Angler ein gutes Beispiel geben und KEINE Laichfische fangen, egal ob Rotauge, Barsch oder Dorsch.


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Hallo Thomas,
ich habe daran gedacht und versuche nach wie vor, niemanden persönlich anzugreifen. Es ist aber schwierig, die Motivation zu begreifen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Mir ist jede Motivation relativ wurscht und jede Argumentation recht, solange das nicht persönlich oder beleidigend oder im Ton nicht tragbar wird.....

Die Konsequenzen im anderen Falle kennt ja jeder.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Habe das Posting von Fischbox aus dem Abstimmungsthread hier rein gesetzt, da das hier der Thread zum diskutieren ist:



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin echt entsetzt, wenn ich das Ergebnis der Umfrage betrachte.
> Einem Drittel der Beteiligten geht das Problem am Arsch vorbei bzw. sie verschärfen es sogar noch durch egoistische Denkweise.
> Selbst wenn es in unseren Kreisen Gruppen geben würde, die sich durch Aktionismus für den Bestand und Schutz der Bestände einsetzen, so wäre deren Engagement von vornherein zum Scheitern verurteilt,denn bei so einem "fantastischem":v Rückhalt in den eigenen Reihen, wird man als Angler nur schwerlich ernst genommen.
> 
> Das ist echt armseelig, aber am Ende doch nur ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft....#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Und dann auch hier nochmal meine Antwort auf Fischbox:
Bitte etwas differenzieren. 
Nur 5 Stimmen votierten für "am Arsch vorbei" (das sind 1,38%).

Auch ich habe für Punkt 2 gestimmt (Ich betreibe diese Angelei nicht, mich stört es aber nicht, wenn andere sie betrieben). Aber eben nicht weil mir  das "am Arsch vorbeigeht", sondern einfach nur weil ich da eine andere Meinung habe.

Ich halte nach wie vor sowohl ein (gesetzliches) Verbot der (Laich)Dorschangelei wie auch eine (freiwillige) Selbstbeschränkung der Angler für falsch. Das wird nur wieder (wie so oft) von Angelgegnern ausgenutzt werden, um den Anglern (wieder einmal) das Angeln schwerer zu machen.

Zudem dürfte es kaum einen Einfluss auf die Bestände haben..

Ich bin (wie auch schon oft geschrieben) immer noch für großflächige Schutzgebiete mit Befahrungsverbot sowohl für Fischer wie für Angler.

Zum Teil ganzjährig als Rückzugsgebiete, zum Teil temporär während der Laichzeit auf den Laichplätzen.

Das ist sowohl am einfachsten umzusetzen wie auch am effektivsten zu kontrollieren - und bringt unterm Strich mehr als jede freiwillige oder gesetzliche Regelung, die eh nicht kontrollierbar ist.

Also bitte nicht einfach so pauschalieren, sondern dran denken, dass es eben auch andere Meinungen gibt, die man auch argumentativ vertreten kann (teilen muss man sie ja nicht..).....


----------



## duck_68 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht, den ganzen Trööt zu leses.... Aber wenn ich die Überschrift lese... "pro oder kontra".... für mich gibt es eigentlich keinen "vernünftigen Grund"  ("pro") Laichdorsche gezielt zu befischen - mal abgesehen von eigener "fischgeilheit" oder der Gier nach einer (schlabbrigen) Trophäe....


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

@ Thomas9904

Ich bin bin nicht sehr häufig Deiner Meinung, aber in diesem Fall#6

Käppi ab


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



			
				nemles schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin bin nicht sehr häufig Deiner Meinung, aber in diesem Fall#6


Ist doch schön, wenn Du dazu lernst......
:q:q:q


Vielleicht erstell ich mal ne Abstimmung, in der folgende Punkte zur Auswahl stehen:

*Was ist am besten für den Dorschbestand in der Ostsee?*

1.:
Großräumige ganzjährige Schutzgebiete und zusätzlich temporäre Schutzgebiete während der Laichzeit, mit Befahrensverbot für Angler und Fischer

2.: 
Freiwillige Beschränkungen des Fanges während der Laichzeit für Angler und Fischer

3.:
Gesetzliche Beschränkungen des Fanges während der Laichzeit für Angler und Fischer


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

....ich geh völlig kodom mit deinen Schutzgebieten, Thomas.:q
Vielleicht machst du das nochmal, wenn die grundsätzliche Befragung durch ist. Ich werde dann ein kleines Fazit schreiben und ab in die nächste Geschichte. Wenn die Befragung in deinem Sinne gemacht wird, sollte diese, wenn ein Ergebnis erzielt wird, in einer Resolution enden.
Ich würde diese Forderung aber nicht mit Befahrensverbot versehen. Die wird kaum
realistisch sein, es sei denn es handelt sich um besondere Schutzzonen die durch befahren allein geschädigt werden. Dürfte beim Dorsch kaum relevant sein.


----------



## Fishcat23 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht erstell ich mal ne Abstimmung, in der folgende Punkte zur Auswahl stehen:
> 
> *Was ist am besten für den Dorschbestand in der Ostsee?*
> 
> ...


 
Da bin ich auch dafür.
Wenn der Salzgehalt der Ostsee aber weiter abnimmt nützt uns das auch nichts, da die Dorscheier dann auf Grund verenden. Der Sauerstoffmangel im Spätsommer gibt den übrigen Dorschen dann den Rest. 
Es fehlen die Herbst und Frühjahresstürme, die für den Wasseraustausch mit der Nordsee verantwortlich sind.
Auch die Gülle und Schadstoffeinleitungen in die Ostsee müssen verringert werden, dann haben die Dorsche auch wieder Chancen sich zu vermehren.
Laichdorsche werden seit Jahrzehnten von Fischern und Anglern erbeutet. Die Angelkutter werden immer weniger, die Fangquoten der Fischer reduziert oder sie stellen den Betrieb ein. Genutzt hat das nichts, weil die Wasserqualitat jährlich schlechter wird. Das ist meiner Meinung der Hauptgrund für den Rückgang der Dorsche.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

@ dolfin:
Das komplette Befahrensverbot nur für die einfachere Kontrolle, nicht weil die Dorsche konkret davon betroffen wären - dann gibts nämlich schlicht keine Ausreden...


----------



## Coasthunter (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin (wie auch schon oft geschrieben) immer noch für großflächige Schutzgebiete mit Befahrungsverbot sowohl für Fischer wie für Angler.
> 
> Zum Teil ganzjährig als Rückzugsgebiete, zum Teil temporär während der Laichzeit auf den Laichplätzen.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Relativ einfach umzusetzen und gut kontrollierbar.#6


----------



## Fischbox (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dann auch hier nochmal meine Antwort auf Fischbox:
> Bitte etwas differenzieren.
> Nur 5 Stimmen votierten für "am Arsch vorbei" (das sind 1,38%).
> 
> ...



O.k. dann nehme ich das mit dem "ein Drittel" zurück, denn ich hatte da, aus welche Gründen auch immer, eine falsche Fragestellung als Grundlage im Kopf.

Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass ein Drittel der Beteiligten eine erstaunlich gleichgültige Meinung zu dem Thema haben. 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin (wie auch schon oft geschrieben) immer noch für großflächige Schutzgebiete mit Befahrungsverbot sowohl für Fischer wie für Angler.
> 
> Zum Teil ganzjährig als Rückzugsgebiete, zum Teil temporär während der Laichzeit auf den Laichplätzen.
> 
> Das ist sowohl am einfachsten umzusetzen wie auch am effektivsten zu kontrollieren - und bringt unterm Strich mehr als jede freiwillige oder gesetzliche Regelung, die eh nicht kontrollierbar ist.



Genau meine Meinung.#6






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem dürfte es kaum einen Einfluss auf die Bestände haben..




Absolut richtig, aber wenn man für Veränderungen wie z.B. die Schutzgebiete kämpfen will, dann muss man vielleicht auch mal mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen und Zeichen setzen. Wenn dann vielleicht auch mal eine relativ geschlossene Gemeinschaft hinter einer solchen Aktion steht, dann kommt eventuell auch mal was positives dabei rüber.


----------



## dorsch25 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Hier können sich die LD-Angler dran erfreuen... #d
> 
> http://www.baltic-heiligenhafen.de/index.php?name=coppermine&file=thumbnails&album=22


 auf der seite sind wir schon vertreten#h#h#h


----------



## dorsch25 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



mot67 schrieb:


> hier sind die laichdorschangler die minderheit.
> daran ändert auch ein ausgebuchter kutter nix...


 auf der seite vielleicht, aber die meisten fahren im feb auf dorsch, da könnt ihr dran rütteln wie ihr wollt.  es gibt bestimmt genug von euch die auch schon im feb waren:k


----------



## dorsch25 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



marv3108 schrieb:


> ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele hier gegen die laichdorschangelei sind und selber jedes wochenende auf nen kutter sind.
> 
> In heiligenhafen sind gestern alle schiffe ausgelaufen, soweit man das sehen konnte.
> 
> Wer ist denn wohl in minderheit????


 #6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Müsste man dann entsprechend als ethisch/moralisch vorbildlicher Angler genauso ächten wie Lachsfang beim Aufstieg....



Nee, Thomas, jetzt vergleich doch bitte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen! der Lachs ist ja ein Wanderfisch, wird wohl mehrheitlich im Süßwasser gefangen, und hier geht es um den Dorsch, der im Bestand wohl wesentlich akuter bedroht ist als der Lachs, jetzt nach meinen Informationen. Denn, wenn es jetzt nicht so aufrüttelnde Berichte darüber gäbe, dass der Dorsch bedroht bis akut in seiner Art bedroht ist, würde doch kein "Hahn wegen der Angelei auf Laichdorsche krähen"! Außerdem sind, wie du doch als erfahrener Angler wissen müsstest, die Fangumstände beim Lachsangeln etwas anders als beim Dorschfang: Seichteres Wasser, aus dem sie gefangen werden- Schwimmblasen werden nicht beschädigt durch fehlenden Druckausgleich. Zweitens: hauptsächlich Einzelhaken, oft sogar explizit ohne Widerhaken werden vorgeschrieben.
Drittens: Lachse werden am Fluss nicht GEGAFFT, wohl aber 99% der Dorsche beim Kutterangeln, weil es nicht anders geht... Man hat hier definitiv die besere Wahl, ob releasen Sinn macht oder nicht! 
Wie du siehst, auch meine Bitte an dich: Bitte OnTopic bleiben  Auch wenn es jetzt frech klingt, aber logisch argumentiert und zu Ende gedacht war der Lachsverlgeich nicht, finde ich!


----------



## Ollek (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



dorsch25 schrieb:


> auf der seite vielleicht, aber die meisten fahren im feb auf dorsch, da könnt ihr dran rütteln wie ihr wollt.  es gibt bestimmt genug von euch die auch schon im feb waren:k



#c Und wirst lachen, ich würd mich auch nicht schämen wenn dem so wäre.

Solange nix verboten oder geregelt ist und ich alle jubeljahre ausm Binnenland hochfahre weil es den Umständen entprechend nicht andes möglich ist bräuchte ich mich auch nicht zu rechtfertigen und würde es auch nicht tun.


----------



## mirko.nbg (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Schaut doch mal auf mein USER Bild!!!
Auch im Sommer gibt es öfters mal einen Kapitalen!!!

Gruss Mirko


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Hi! Leider ist die Suche nach den Kapitalen den meisten Anglern zu aufwändig - also schnell mal im Winter an die Küste um ein feines Foto zu machen.. .
Ist schon irgendwie peinlich.. .
Petri!


----------



## hans albers (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



> auf der seite vielleicht, aber die meisten fahren im feb auf dorsch, da könnt ihr dran rütteln wie ihr wollt.



na dann schau dir mal die unmfrage hier an....
(auch wenn nicht representativ)

zum glück scheinen das einige hier im board anders zu sehen.

greetz
lars


----------



## Mantafahrer (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Hier ist noch eine:

Angeln auf Laichdorsch | Spezial | bissclips_tv | Angel Videos


----------



## Eisbär14 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Ich glaub da hatten wir im letzten Jahr schon mal so einen Trööt.
Was hats gebracht ? Nix außer das wir uns fast die Köppe eingeschlagen hätten,da einige sich nicht vom Unsinn ihres Tuns überredenlassen wollten...#q


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

wenn ihr Lust habt, könnt ihr euch ja mal folgende Reportagen ansehen

Klick Nr.1

Klick Nr.2


----------



## stan von eden (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Interessante Reportage, die zweite kann ich leider nur mit Problemen schauen, da mein Buffer schlapp macht. 
Die Norweger fangen im Moment den Skrei vor den Lofoten, ist auch der einzige Vertreter der Bartelträger, die bei mir den Gästen vorgesetzt werden, und ich muss euch sagen, alle verstehen es!
 Es vergeht kein Abend, ausser Montags, da ich zu hab, an denen ich meinen Gästen nicht irgendetwas über Überfischung der Meere und Problematiken erkläre, warum ich nur ein paar ausgewählte Filets auf der Karte habe.
 Thun und Schwertnase ist gänzlich aus meinem Sortiment verbannt, ich arbeite mit Heilbutt, Skrei aus Norge, Roten Barben aus Frankreich und Salmoniden aus Deutschland und es kommt an! 
Auch Nichtangler, die abendlich essen gehen, anstatt sich gekühlten Fisch in immer der gleichen Art zu zubereiten, machen sich durchaus Gedanken, über unsere Thematik, leider nur zu wenige. 
Nun ich will nicht zu weit ausschweifen, gehört ja garnicht hierher#t. 
Ich bin gegen diese Laichdorsch-Hetzterei und esse meine zwei-drei 50er gern mit gutem Gewissen! 
Kenn mich nicht mit Netzen aus, jedoch fand ich die eine Art, mit dem Gitter davor aus Video1 super!


----------



## norge_klaus (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Habe gestern Abend mal wieder die Seite von "Baltic Heiligenhafen" besucht. Man freut sich dort, das die dicken Dorsche schon 14 Tage früher da sind als in den vergangenen Jahren. #d
Die Fotogalerie auf dieser Seite spricht für sich. Dicke Dorschbäuche werden abgelichtet und gefangen wurden diese zu annähernd 100 % von einem in Heiligenhafen  bekannten Kutter.

Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## Dorschprinz (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Das GEZIELTE Laichdorschangeln muss VERBOTEN werden.Schutzgebiete für ALLE verbindlich müssen her und strategisch gut positioniert werden.

Wie schon gesagt wurde von Vorrednern,was ist "gezielt" und was nicht.
Und haben die Kutter nicht wirtschaftlichen Druck auch DURCH uns Angler? 
Fährt ein Kutter "fair" raus und die Leute fangen nix,dann heißt es bestimmt von einigen Anglern:Käptn ZOCKT AB! u.s.w...
Und dann macht das die Runde,schlechte Werbung,der Kutter hat weniger Kunden.
Sowas geht ganz einfach durch Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda und das meistens AUSSERHALB von Internet-Foren.
Ich denke nicht,dass die meisten Angler Laichdorsch fangen WOLLEN,sie wollen ganz einfach auch im Januar,Februar und März ANGELN,sonst NIX!! 
Ohne Schutzgebiete allerdings sollte man tatsächlich die Sache noch mal überdenken und eventuell dann doch verzichten.Die Angler,die trotzdem fahren,die sollten aber jetzt auch nicht an den Pranger gestellt werden.

So lange Fischer und Kutterkapitäne ausschließlich von FÄNGEN leben,so lange wird dieses Problem bestehen bleiben.Wer davon leben muss und den Konkurrenzkampf hat,der KANN Grenzen nicht immer ziehen,das kann er sich nicht leisten.
Die wirklich EINZIGE Lösung sind Schutzgebiete GANZJÄHRIG.
Experten müssen diese allerdings sehr gut auswählen und strenge Kontrollen müssen dann auch her.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Moin,
wieso versucht man nicht, das man eine gesetzliche Schonzeit für den Dorsch einführt??? Beim Schonmaß hat die Umsetzung ja auch schon geklappt...


----------



## HD4ever (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Dorschprinz schrieb:


> Die wirklich EINZIGE Lösung sind Schutzgebiete GANZJÄHRIG.
> Experten müssen diese allerdings sehr gut auswählen und strenge Kontrollen müssen dann auch her.



so sehe ich das auch ! 
man muß nicht alles sperren, aber bestimmt Gebiete die für die Laichfische wichtig sind !


----------



## Plitenfischer (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Hallöchen#h,

@dorsch25
Deine Mehrheitsbehauptung ist wirklich interessant|kopfkrat

Im Jahr 2000 gab es 1.476.611 gültige Fischereischeine in Deutschland.Wenn man bedenkt wie die Sportfischerei-Industrie boomt und die Urlaubs.-und Schwarzangler nicht erfasst sind, ist diese Zahl auch heute noch gültig(eher höher).

-Die Mehrheit davon sind 738306 Angler
-Bei ca. 80 Angelkuttern in Deutschland mit etwa 
  40 Angelplätzen komme ich bei 28 Februartagen auf eine
   Kapazität von 89600 Laichdorschangler
 (Vorausgesetzt alle Kütter fahren auf Laichdorsch)

Das heißt ja, dass im Februar 648706 deiner Mehrheitskollegen
völlig entäuscht an Deutschlands Häfen herumlungert|bigeyes|bigeyes
Jetzt weiß ich auch warum die Kutterbesitzer ihre Preise erhöhen--bei der Nachfrage !!:q

Jetzt stell dir mal vor, deine Aussage würde Stimmen und jeder deiner angeblichen Mehrheit würde im Februar Dorsch angeln können--und jeder fängt nur 1Kilo Dorsch;+;+
Damit untergräbst du ja das Lieblingsargument deiner Laichdorschangelkumpels, dass die Fischer an allem schuld sind !!!#6

Nichts für ungut, aber ich will damit nur sagen, dass ich mich als Angler nicht wohl dabei fühle, wenn solche Unwahrheiten verbreitet werden, nur weil die Einigkeit der vollste Kutter gewesen ist !!

Gruß Norman #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

angel-andree
Willst du hier jetzt Minderheitenschutz beantragen? Ist eigentlich der falsche Ort hier - hier gehts um angeln. Irgendwie passt dein
Nick auch nicht so richtig...


----------



## baltic25 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> angel-andree
> Willst du hier jetzt Minderheitenschutz beantragen? Ist eigentlich der falsche Ort hier - hier gehts um angeln. Irgendwie passt dein
> Nick auch nicht so richtig...


 
warum reagierst du überhaupt auf sowas,einfach nicht beachten.....


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Hast recht - habe ich auch gedacht.


----------



## boot (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

*Gezielte Laichdorschangelei,ich finde es eine Schande für alle Angler die das machen,ihr würdet ja auch keine Kuh oder ein Schwein schlachten das junge im Leib hat oder?*


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Ich hol jetzt mal ne Hopfenkaltschale und ein paar Chips! Hast du überhaupt schon mal ein Warmbluttier geschlachtet?


----------



## boot (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Ja habe ich,aber du hast nicht verstanden was ich damit sagen möchte.


----------



## boot (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ich hol jetzt mal ne Hopfenkaltschale und ein paar Chips! Hast du überhaupt schon mal ein Warmbluttier geschlachtet?


 




*Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?* Kannst das lesen?


----------



## heck (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Da ich neben dem Angeln auch dem Jagen verfallen bin, angel ich sehr gerne auf Laichdorsche. Fragt man sich nun was das eine mit dem andren zu tun hat ...
Ich fange möglichst viele dicke Laichdorsche und vergrabe sie dann im Wald für die Wildschweine und Füchse. So kann ich aus dem laberigen Laichdorschen das eine oder andere schmackhafte Schweinchen rausholen.

Bis die Tage Gruß Heck! #h


----------



## Ollek (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



heck schrieb:


> Da ich neben dem Angeln auch dem Jagen verfallen bin, angel ich sehr gerne auf Laichdorsche. Fragt man sich nun was das eine mit dem andren zu tun hat ...
> Ich fange möglichst viele dicke Laichdorsche und vergrabe sie dann im Wald für die Wildschweine und Füchse. So kann ich aus dem laberigen Laichdorschen das eine oder andere schmackhafte Schweinchen rausholen.
> 
> Bis die Tage Gruß Heck! #h



:m Und die Wildschweine verfütterst du dann an die Laichdorsche?


----------



## gründler (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



heck schrieb:


> Da ich neben dem Angeln auch dem Jagen verfallen bin, angel ich sehr gerne auf Laichdorsche. Fragt man sich nun was das eine mit dem andren zu tun hat ...
> Ich fange möglichst viele dicke Laichdorsche und vergrabe sie dann im Wald für die Wildschweine und Füchse. So kann ich aus dem laberigen Laichdorschen das eine oder andere schmackhafte Schweinchen rausholen.
> 
> Bis die Tage Gruß Heck! #h


 
No Comment,das mit der Kirrung schrei mal nicht zu laut.
lg


----------



## duck_68 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



gründler schrieb:


> No Comment,das mit der Kirrung schrei mal nicht zu laut.
> lg



solche Jäger gibts aber auch


----------



## gründler (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> solche Jäger gibts aber auch


 

Gibt überall böse und gute Menschen.|wavey:

Aber sehe gerade Hamburg erlaubt zum Ansitz kleine Mengen Futter,bloß welches futter nun Art und Sinn gerecht ist da scheiden sich wieder die geister.

http://www.wildundhund.de/r30/vc_co...ownloads/Jagdrecht/019_021_kirrverordnung.pdf

lg


----------



## dorsch25 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Plitenfischer schrieb:


> Hallöchen#h,
> 
> @dorsch25
> Deine Mehrheitsbehauptung ist wirklich interessant|kopfkrat
> ...


 es sind hier in der westlichen ostsee nur drei (bald ein viertes-muss sich noch einen namen machen) schiffe sehr gut gebucht. die anderen schiffe müssen froh sein, das sie  genug leute zusammen bekommen um ihre kosten wieder reinzubekommen.........eure schiffe die ja natürlich nicht auf laichdorschangeln(rede von der heilflotte) sind die letzten tage auch oft im fehmarnbelt gewesen. meine frage: was machen die da? ach, und die angler haben sogar auch geangelt.....natürlich wollten die keine grossen dorsche fangen, is klar|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Deep Sea (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



heck schrieb:


> Da ich neben dem Angeln auch dem Jagen verfallen bin, angel ich sehr gerne auf Laichdorsche. Fragt man sich nun was das eine mit dem andren zu tun hat ...
> Ich fange möglichst viele dicke Laichdorsche und vergrabe sie dann im Wald für die Wildschweine und Füchse. So kann ich aus dem laberigen Laichdorschen das eine oder andere schmackhafte Schweinchen rausholen.
> 
> Bis die Tage Gruß Heck! #h



Von dieser Sorte  "Jäger" kenne ich *leider* auch einige.


----------



## LAC (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

es sind keine angler- die auf laichdorsche gehen

ich bin dagegen


----------



## duck_68 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> es sind keine angler- die auf laichdorsche gehen
> 
> ich bin dagegen



manche dieser Angler finden sich dabei sogar so toll, dass sie sich stolz in Angelzeitschriften ablichten lassen...


----------



## AAlfänger (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> manche dieser Angler finden sich dabei sogar so toll, dass sie sich stolz in Angelzeitschriften ablichten lassen...


Moin,moin
Und diese Zeitschriften fördern das auch noch mit ihren Hitlisten
der gefangenen Fische. Wenn jemand einen Fisch fängt, der 
besonders groß ist, so ist das in Ordnung, aber diese Jagt nur
um der Rekordewillen ist einfach nicht in Ordnung. Man sollte sich
daher überlegen,diese Zeitschriften zu kaufen. Im Internet gibt
es genug Foren, in denen man sich übers Angeln informieren kann ohne diese Zeitschriften zu unterstützen, die meiner
Meinung nach nur noch verkappte Werbeträger für Angelgeräte-
hersteller sind.
:vik:|wavey:


----------



## BB-cruiser (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Ich höre die Kapitäne jetzt schon jammern (ich glaub ich mu0 jetzt aufhören das Geschäft lohnt nicht mehr) und dann nach Staatlicher Unterstützung schreien .Denen sei gesagt man sägt nicht am Ast auf den man sitzt.P.s. Heck finde ich zum :vBleib Du man Jäger ein Angler wirst Du nie .


----------



## carp2000 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir mal einer auf die Sprünge helfen:
> 
> Einen großen Dorsch im Sep. ins Boot zu ziehen ist nicht verwerflich,auch wenn dieser, hätte ich ihn nicht gefangen innerhalb eines halben Jahres zum Laichdorsch werden kann.




Ich hoffe, das kann ich: Den Fisch würdest Du im September nämlich erst gar nicht fangen, weil er gar nicht an den Plätzen steht, an denen Du hinkommst. 
Dieses Argument kann daher so nicht zählen, weil es an einen Vergleich zugrunde legt, der nicht möglich ist.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Ollek (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



> Zitat von *noworkteam*
> 
> 
> _Vielleicht kann mir mal einer auf die Sprünge helfen:
> ...



Irgendwann ist ein Zeitraum definiert (Schonzeit) wo Fische die durch das "Raster der Fangzeit" gekommen sind und nicht gefangen wurden einer Schonung bedürfen, um Nachwuchs zu erzeugen der wiederum dann innerhalb einer erlaubten und kalkulierten Fangzeit zum Fang zur Verfügung steht.

Insofern ist es weniger verwerflich diesen Fisch innerhalb einer 
genormten Zeit und unter Berücksichtigung aller biologischen Vorgänge der entsprechenden Zeiten nachzustellen. 
Im Gegensatz zu der Zeit wo eine Schonung *dann* unabdingbar ist und ein Fang entsprechend ...naja sagen wir mal nicht sehr förderlich wäre.  

Leider ist das das beim Ostseedorsch nicht der Fall 

Gruss


----------



## heck (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Mann, ich finde es richtig lustig wie leicht ihr erregbar seit. 

Ich sach ma als Jäger, sind Schonzeiten mein täglich Brot und diese Diskusion garr kein Thema.

*Nein zur Laichdorschangelei und von mir aus ein halbes Jahr Schonzeit für den Dorsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Und keine Angst Laichdorsche fressen noch nicht mal die Schweine!  :m


----------



## gründler (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



heck schrieb:


> Mann, ich finde es richtig lustig wie leicht ihr erregbar seit.
> 
> Ich sach ma als Jäger, sind Schonzeiten mein täglich Brot und diese Diskusion garr kein Thema.
> 
> ...


 

Mit solchen Post's wie du geschrieben hast,rückst du aber in kein gutes licht,weder in der Jägerschaft Hegering........ oder beim Angler.
Und als Jäger macht man keine Werbung mit Kirrungen,warum solltest du selber wissen(auch wenn es erlaubt ist)und scherze dieser art muss ich auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen du wirfst damit nur Benzin auf die Jägerschaft.
Aber jeder wie er meint. 

lg


----------



## noworkteam (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



heck schrieb:


> Und keine Angst Laichdorsche fressen noch nicht mal die Schweine! :m


 

Und woher willst das denn so genau wissen ???

Es sei denn Du hast es ausprobiert...

Ansonsten ist es wohl eher eine Vermutung...

Gruß


----------



## heck (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Wollte euch doch nur mal den Spiegel vorhalten, hier braucht man doch nur das Wort Laich zu schreiben und schon fragt jemand :" bist du etwa Laichdorschangler, ich könnte :v"
Ich sach ma, jemand der Bock hat Laichdorsche zu angeln wird sich von so einem Thread nicht beeindrucken lassen.

Auch sich über Zeitungen aufzuregen die solche Fische abdrucken bringt nichts, einfach nicht kaufen wäre doch besser.

Kann natürlich auch sein das man gefallen am |krach:#qund:vfindet ...

Wie wäre es denn z.b mit einer Unterschriften Sammlung für eine Schonzeit auf Landesebene die vorerst nur Sportfischer betrift...


----------



## Palerado (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Bin ich der Einzige der den Post mit dem vergrabenen Laichdorsch nicht ernst genommen hat???


----------



## Platte (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Nö Palerado bist nicht der Einzige #h
Ich nehme die *meisten* Post hier nicht ernst, weil die *meisten* aus unqualifizierten Aussagen ohne jegliches Hintergrundwissen bestehen.|muahah:


----------



## Ollek (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



gründler schrieb:


> Mit solchen Post's wie du geschrieben hast,rückst du aber in kein gutes licht,weder in der Jägerschaft Hegering........ oder beim Angler.
> *Und als Jäger macht man keine Werbung mit Kirrungen,*warum solltest du selber wissen(auch wenn es erlaubt ist)und scherze dieser art muss ich auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen du wirfst damit nur Benzin auf die Jägerschaft.
> Aber jeder wie er meint.
> 
> lg



Mein Freund Gründelherr

Meinst du allen Ernstes er hat Werbung mit der "Laichdorschkirrung" gemacht???  

Oder denkst du nicht auch das war rein ironisch gemeint um einigen die stets das "Haar in der Suppe" suchen eine Spiegel vorzuhalten?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich jedenfalls weiss wie er es gemeint hat ohne mich künstlich zu echauffieren.

Herzlichst dein Ollek #h

(und ich soll ein "Haar in der Suppe sucher" sein :g|rolleyes )


----------



## baltic25 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Mein Freund Gründelherr
> 
> Meinst du allen Ernstes er hat Werbung mit der "Laichdorschkirrung" gemacht???
> 
> ...


 
Jo Ollek , da muß ich dir recht geben,so ist das leider wirklich hier im Board,und deshalb schreibe ich relativ wenig...seine offene Meinung kundtun kann man hier eh nicht, weil man sofort angegangen wird...wie Platte geschrieben hat.....teilweise soviel Blödsinn hier.....und immer die gleichen und immer der selbe Quatsch...jedes Jahr aufs neue...aber zum lesen ist´s lustig....


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Ist ja auch nicht immer einfach, den Humor oder was auch immer beim anderen zu erkennen und auch noch zu erwarten, dass solche Beiträge dann entsprechend gewürdigt werden.
Platte:
Anderen mangelnde Kenntnisse zu unterstellen, nur weil man einen andere Meinung vertritt ist auch nicht so prall - es sei denn, man gibt seine Kenntnisse preis und legt die großen Wahrheiten auf den Tisch. Also: Wenn du inhaltlich etwas zum besten geben kannst, was alle weiterbringt, solltest du es schreiben.


----------



## Platte (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nicht immer einfach, den Humor oder was auch immer beim anderen zu erkennen und auch noch zu erwarten, dass solche Beiträge dann entsprechend gewürdigt werden.
> Platte:
> Anderen mangelnde Kenntnisse zu unterstellen, nur weil man einen andere Meinung vertritt ist auch nicht so prall - es sei denn, man gibt seine Kenntnisse preis und legt die großen Wahrheiten auf den Tisch. Also: Wenn du inhaltlich etwas zum besten geben kannst, was alle weiterbringt, solltest du es schreiben.


Mein lieber Dolfin, andere Meinungen respektiere ich ohne weiteres.#6
Nur davon lebt jedes Forum und das ist auch Gut so. 
Werden aber Meinungen zu Behauptungen, die nachweislich nicht zutreffen,
ist es wie du so schön schreibst mangelnde Kenntnis oder in meinen Worten eine unqualifizierte Aussage ohne jegliches Hintergrundwissen. 
Und wenn du dir diesen, oder auch frühere Diskusionen über die Laichdorschangelei durchliest ( und du bist einer davon der jede kennt :m)wirst du es nicht Leugnen können.
Natürlich könnte ich Inhaltlich was dazu schreiben und habe auch schon ein par Anregungversuche hinter mir aber wie du selber weißt hat es bei dem Thema wenig Sinn.
Große Wahrheiten, wie du schreibst, wird es nicht geben zu dem Thema.
Man kann nur aus etlichen Studien, Untersuchungen und Wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen eine Prognose ziehen was auf uns zukommt und auch schon da ist.
Nur so kann man sich ein objektives Bild machen.#6
Ich könnte auch noch weiter ins Detail gehen über Sinn oder gar keinen Sinn  dieses ganzen Threads aber ich kann es mir auch verkneifen und das tue ich auch.
Die Gründe wirst du selber dazu wissen#6
Lustiger als hier ist es nirgens im Board, hoffe es bleibt noch ein wenig zum mitlesen offen|rolleyes


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Also keine Fakten!
Ich finde es etwas schade, wenn man so argumentiert. Es sind nicht immer die "harten" facts, die eine menschliche Entscheidung ausmachen. Natürlich kann ich mich hinstellen und sagen: Wir Angler mit unseren wenigen Fischen doch nicht - die Berufsfischerei ist die schuldige.
Dann kann ich aber auch sagen: Warum jeden Mörder verurteilen - war doch nur *ein *Mensch. Die Masse stirbt doch durch Krankheit und Krieg, was macht das schon aus, warum dieses Theater?

Ich möchte damit keineswegs Menschen und Dorsche auf eine Stufe stellen, nur ein Bild über eine verlogene und selbstsüchtige Argumentation zeichnen.


----------



## Platte (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Sehr amüsierend Dolfin, genau diese Post bringen mich jedesmal zum lachen:m#6


----------



## Köhlerjan (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

Moin Dolpin, moin Platte und alle anderen,
Ich hatte letztens einen Thread eröffnet und habe kurz darauf gebeten den wieder zu schließen, weil es dort auch gleich schonungslos abging. Die die es nicht wissen, es ging um Quoten.
Erstmal finde ich es schlimm wie sich manche von Euch behakeln und die einen auf die anderen losgehen. Wir setzten uns hier nach Feierabend, oder am WE hin um Spaß zu haben und uns doch nicht zu ärgern. Sachlich diskutieren bringt was, wie bei mir, komme ich aber gleich drauf zurück.
Alle haben wir schon mal in die Natur eingegriffen, wir angeln halt. Der eine so der andere so. Mal am Rande, ein Kumpel von mir und das ist wirkliche ein wahrer Kumpel, sagt immer lachend: " Du bist doch ein Tierquäler mit Deiner angelei", er selber fährt aber Schweine zum Schlachthof, jeden Tag. So und nu, wir sind trotzdem Dicke, auch mit verschiedenen Meinungen.

So und jetzt weiter im Text: Das mit dem Laichdorsch sollte jeder für sich entscheiden, wir Angler sind nicht Schuld daran, dass Quoten oder Schonzeiten für Dorsche oder andere Fischarten rausgegeben werden. Was auch schon erwähnt wurde, dann alle Fischarten wie Lachs, Hering Zander, Barsch, usw. Ich habe mich mit Platte über PN weiterunterhalten nachdem mein Thread geschlossen wurde und er hat mir ein paar nützliche Hinweise gegeben. Wir als Angler entnehmen wirklich zu wenig, als das sich was ändern würde. Selber aber angel ich auch nicht auf Laichdorsch, weil ich eine Fischart die im Bestand gefährdet ist nicht weiter beangeln möchte. Ist aber rein prsönlich, zum Barschangeln gehe ich gerade weiter, die sind auch kurz vor der Laichzeit. Und es wurde auch bereits erwähnt, das ein gefangener Fisch kurz vor der Laichzeit besser sein soll? Dort befindet sich auch schon Laich im Fisch, ist also wurscht.
Ne mein Tenor ist und jetzt sagt Platte wieder ich gehe am Thema vorbei, wir müssen weiter vorne ansetzten. Wir brauchen vieleicht statt Schonzeiten lieber großflächige Schongebiete. Was die Fischerei mit Ihren Schleppnetzten in den Seegrasfeldern umpflügen, wächst nicht so schnell wieder nach. Da kann kein Dorsch mehr laichen, ob er nun die Netzte oder Agler überlebt hat. Der Dreck der in die Ostsee eingeleitet wird, muss unterbunden werden. Dieses kleine Binnenmeer heißt sich immer mehr auf, der Laich wird an die Oberfläche getrieben und geht ein, oder der Sauerstoff nimmt dramatisch ab, was auch zum absterben führt. Und da können noch soviele Rogner abgelaicht haben. Die Ostsee erscheint uns, von unseren Booten oder vom Ufer aus, riesen Groß. Ist sie nur leider nicht und die Dorsche haben nur wenig Platz, wo sie *ungestört* ablaichen können.
Da ist vieleicht mal ein Ansatz.#c
Gruß Jan


----------



## hans albers (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gezielte Laichdorschangelei pro oder kontra?*

yep...
alles gute ansätze 

habe übrigens in der stellungnahme 
vom vdsf & dav zur quotenregelung
das hier gefunden:



> Auch sollte während der Laichzeit,
> wie es bereits seit Jahren durch die
> deutsche Anglerschaft in großem
> Umfang freiwillig praktiziert wird, in größeren Tiefen,
> ...



warum nicht festlegen mit schongebieten und
und keine anfahrten mehr auf laichplätze
(betrifft auch die angler !!!!!)
..


greetz
lars


----------

